# Any mechanics in the house?



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Are there any mechanics on here? I have an 89 Taurus SHO that needs some TLC. Would like to get an idea of costs for an Engine rebuild. It's been sitting for a long time now so it would probably need a few other things done too. 

Not much in terms of performance by todays standards but still a fun car to drive! 220 hp and stick gets you to .... pretty quick. LOL. Wouldn't take much to bump up either, air intake, exhaust, chip, I'm sure I could see 250 - 260. 

Let me know if you can help or know anyone who can give some advise.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*engine*

hey man . not sure what an engine is worth but im thinking for a straight exchange i would say u could prob find someomne for prob 2500 for a rebuild engine . of course if u want more work done u will plus,plus,plus the more things u want the m ore they want . i dont know anyone that i could recoment but of course if u get a quouate and want to go over it let me know and maybe we can see if its fair . if u five an area u are in i may be able to ask some guys at work if they know of anyone , im a east end guy .and of course i am a GM guy , lol. but forced to work on fords at work yukadooooooooooooooooooo.lol 
let me know
tom


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Tom. Thanks for the suggestions. I've thought about used but with a performance engine it's always a risk. How many clicks, where has it been sitting, how long, etc I'm thinking a rebuild might be the way to go. Because it was a limited edition car it would be tough to find a good used one or someone to rebuild. I'm sure the principles a basically the same to other 24v DOHC motors. Even if it is a yamaha engine. I think finding parts and someone you trust to rebuild is key. 

For a rebuild, what parts should I be looking to replace. Suggested anyways. Because it's been sitting for years, do you think a complete transmission rebuild, clutch, flywheel etc, brakes, brake lines, gas lines is in order??


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*engine*

hey there not neccc cause the car has been sitting do u have to change trans and , fuel lines . this is something that is really figured out on the hoist . is the car and body in good shape .most people who take care of this stuff all at once usually is because in the long run its cheaper as the technician already has the engine out so things are easier to fix less labour.but really u need to decide what u want if u want a daily driver , then go for the rebuild .and any minor repairs that are needed to get it road ready. if u are looking for a car to hop up then go for the gusto,engine/trans/hi perforamance parts , .the prob with a project like this it could be a money dump.if u want to replace everything your complete job could cost u in teh 5-10 grand. if u just want the daily driver .my opinion would be to put and engine in it and tehn drive it and see what else u need after its running .we havnt even talked about brakes or anything like that since its been sitting .how much do u want to spend.im not tryin to deter u just want u to understand .let me know what ideas u had .its fun to think sometimes but it always comes back to cash olaaaaaaa.i willl try to find the name of a hi perfo shop out this way that specializes in fords.used to be agostino racing but not sure if they changed names or ownership.also there rivalry used to be j and p performance .but keep in mind these are not 2500 engine rebuilds .
let me know 
tom


----------

